# For Sale - 2005 28Rsds In Colorado



## CampKerzic (Mar 5, 2005)

We hate to part with our awesome 28RSDS but the kiddos are getting older and we are not camping as much as we would like!









Original owner, great condition, always professionally serviced and winterized. We think this is the best floor plan keystone makes for families. Love the queen bed for mom and dad! Kids love the four bunks in their won space. Sadly, we have only used this trailer about ten times and less than 2000 miles. We live south of Denver and have the trailer stored off Santa Fe. We would love to show you this trailer and we are motivated to sell. Priced at $13,900.


----------



## CampKerzic (Mar 5, 2005)

If you would like to reach me directly about our 28RSDS for sale, email me at [email protected]
Thanks!!


----------



## CampKerzic (Mar 5, 2005)

Sorry - forgot to add that we are including both batteries, tow package, and hitch. We easily towed this trailer in the Colorado mountains with our Yukon XL.


----------

